# Looking for golfing partners in the Auckland area



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Hi

I will be moving from the UK to Auckland in a few weeks time. In my sparetime I enjoy playing golf and am looking for people in Auckland to play with. Ability not important. 

Drop me a line if you are interested

Mark


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Aw that's a shame. Been after someone 2 golf with regular whilst I've been in NZ since March but I'm in Wellington :-(


----------

